# 942 - run 2 TV's from TV1?



## larryw33 (Jul 22, 2005)

Since I have had the 942, I have had it's TV1 connection ran to my older bigscreen (no hdmi) via the component connection. I have been using the rf TV2 connection to run other sets in the house. I picked up a new Westinghouse HD lcd set that will be used in the adjacent room. I intend to at least run composite AV cable for the TV2 connection to the new set. I would like to get the HD TV1 signal also to this new set but before I waste time and/or purchase an hdmi cable, I would be interested to know if these TV1 connections (hdmi and component) on the 942 will simultaneously drive two sets. Has anybody tried this?


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Larryw33,

I believe all the outputs are active all the time on the 942. They are on the 811 and the 622.

Someone else can probably confirm this.

Miner


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Miner said:


> Larryw33,
> I believe all the outputs are active all the time on the 942.
> Someone else can probably confirm this.


This is correct.. 942 outputs to all of them at the same time.

additionally, if you don't want to use the component outputs or need the audio signal that HDMI has, my dad bought an HDMI splitter to drive two TV's from TV1's HDMI output..


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Ditto. I have component and HDMI / DVI running from both my 942 and 622 to both of my HD TVs... All HD ports are active.

TV1 (42in RP LCD):
942: HDMI -> DVI
622: Component

TV2 (23in LCD Panel):
942: Component
622: HDMI -> HDMI

Best of Luck!


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

dishbacker,

What is your audio config on the 942 since for TV1 you go DVI, and the 942 has only 1 set of audio outs (for TV1). Are you using the 942 and 622s in single mode and using TV2 for audio out or are you going toslink out? I have a 622 to my Optoma DLP and it doesn't have audio out and is DVI only so I have to either split my audio signal or possibly use TV2 out in single mode. I've had the 622 for less than a month now and just bought a used 942 for my bedroom. I must say if the 942 is anywhere near as good as the 622, I'll be happy; happier than my 811s.

Miner


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Miner said:


> dishbacker,
> 
> What is your audio config on the 942 since for TV1 you go DVI, and the 942 has only 1 set of audio outs (for TV1). ...


And of course the 942 *and* also the 622 have *both* 2 Ch Audio and 5.1 Surroud present as Dish would not demux this complex signal to strip part of the signal for no reason... the problem is in the HDMI protocol.

I'd suggest that *none* of your STB's when combined with *your* A/V receiver via HDMI provides 5.1 sound. If you suggest otherwise, I'd be interested in your identifying the *specific* combination of equipments *that YOU own.*


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Saltidawg,

I'm Dolby Pro Logic myself at the moment. Analog Surround Sound, Baby!

I'll keep your thoughts in the back of my mind when I upgrade to an HDMI input TV, and get a DD Audio System.

Miner


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Miner said:


> dishbacker,
> 
> What is your audio config on the 942 since for TV1 you go DVI, and the 942 has only 1 set of audio outs (for TV1). Are you using the 942 and 622s in single mode and using TV2 for audio out or are you going toslink out? I have a 622 to my Optoma DLP and it doesn't have audio out and is DVI only so I have to either split my audio signal or possibly use TV2 out in single mode. I've had the 622 for less than a month now and just bought a used 942 for my bedroom. I must say if the 942 is anywhere near as good as the 622, I'll be happy; happier than my 811s.
> 
> Miner


I'm using 2 channel audio with a 6in Y-splitter off of channel 1 to both TVs for both boxes (not trying the audio via HDMI). I have optical to my A/V Receiver in my main room for doing surround sound when I want it (not very often these days, except with watching CBS football because its hard to hear the announcers off of 2 channel audio with all the other 'sounds' they put in the mix).

FWIW, I am combining the RF outputs from both boxes and feeding that out to the other 2 TVs in my house... In theory I can be watching 4 different things on my 4 TVs, 2 in HD... But as it is, I very rarely take either box out of single user mode. Just love having the 'ability' to do it though.

I just wish that Dish would have a remote that would do UHF Plus commands off of the Aux button. When I had this same setup with my 501 and 942, I could control both boxes with a single remote for each room (the 6.2 remote will do std UHF commands that the 501 would use on the Aux button). Now I have to carry remotes around with me depending on which box I want to use in that other room. Oh well, better than not having UHF at all...


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

dishbacker,

Thanks for the info. I use a 1/8" stereo headphone Y on mine. For whatever reason the audio in on the DVI input on my TV uses a mini jack. Optoma is such a computer company. I don't think they even consider anything other than computer connections.

Miner


----------

